# Hate to do this but . . .



## John Cyr (Oct 12, 2011)

I hate to do this but economic circumstances have forced me to put my beloved Avant on the block I know this is prob not the right forum to post a for sale ad but I havent been on here for a while and I couldnt finc the "for sale" forum. Its all Campy SRT with Ksyrium SSL rims.


----------



## pdh777 (Oct 7, 2005)

Pics not showing


----------



## 202cycle (Sep 13, 2011)

Main Index - RoadBikeREVIEW.Com


----------

